# Whats the deal with cholesterol and Deer meat?



## Capt Rick Hiott (Jul 15, 2011)

Whats the deal with cholesterol and Deer meat?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Per 100 gram portion 
Venison, Calories 159, Fat(g) 3.30, Cholesterol (mg) 66, Protein (mg) 25 
Beef, Calories 214, Fat(g) 9.76, Cholesterol (mg) 92, Protein (mg) 31


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Never saw a deer that died of a heart attack.Cows need Vets all the time.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

duckp said:


> Never saw a deer that died of a heart attack.Cows need Vets all the time.


Not true, the deer I got this year looked like he had a heart that exploded, but that could have been from too much minerals in his blood


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Yeah, the one I shot had a heart in pretty bad shape too. I think it was from too much lead and copper. 8) :lol:

huntin1


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Who cares, your gonna die anyways so you might as well enjoy it.


----------



## Huntman (Dec 9, 2011)

Higher in cholesterol but obviously low in fat, just like duck and goose also. With anything else as long as you don't over do it you will be fine.


----------



## D_Hage (Nov 10, 2004)

double post


----------



## D_Hage (Nov 10, 2004)

http://health.howstuffworks.com/disease ... terol2.htm

http://www.cholesterol-and-health.com/C ... terol.html


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Capt Rick Hiott said:


> Whats the deal with cholesterol and Deer meat?





blhunter3 said:


> Who cares, your gonna die anyways so you might as well enjoy it.


Ain't it he truth. Besides, the older you get the more you're facing a life of diminishing returns.
Like the hit man said "It's the old guys that don't mind getting knock off so much cuz there ain't nothing new."


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Different kind of cholesterol...


----------

